# Paintwork warranty



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi guys I have just recently purchased a 11 reg facelift 530 gtr. Ive noticed that the doors (both sides) have started to corrode under the paint.. also on the back two wheels within the spokes has started to corrode under paint.

Has anyone had these issues and I believe Nissan have a 6 year paint warranty will they actually do anything about the door/wheels?

Regards


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

I too have a 2011 facelift GTR and my wheels are showing bubbling with no puncturing of the outer surface. Looking in my warranty booklet the paintwork warranty is stated to be 12 years so I was going to give Middlehurst a call to see whether it's covered. 

Will be interesting to see what your experience is chasing this issue.


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

DocT said:


> I too have a 2011 facelift GTR and my wheels are showing bubbling with no puncturing of the outer surface. Looking in my warranty booklet the paintwork warranty is stated to be 12 years so I was going to give Middlehurst a call to see whether it's covered.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what your experience is chasing this issue.


I will be taking the car to alex noble in Edinburgh on Monday they have said they will be checking paint depth and taking pictures to send to Nissan and they will decide.

If the wheels were chipped or flaked id understand and just get them done myself but not happy that they are bubbling with corrosion, especially not the doors.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

My R35 is 4 years old & had just had warranty approved for a small paint bubble under the wing mirror!


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

Iggy GT-R said:


> My R35 is 4 years old & had just had warranty approved for a small paint bubble under the wing mirror!


Did they respray the full door iggy.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

M0nster said:


> Did they respray the full door iggy.


It was supposed to have been done a few weeks ago, but work prevented me dropping it off.
So it's booked in again next week, but I guess they'll just paint the very small area & blend it in! We'll see.


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

Iggy GT-R said:


> It was supposed to have been done a few weeks ago, but work prevented me dropping it off.
> So it's booked in again next week, but I guess they'll just paint the very small area & blend it in! We'll see.



I took it up to the dealers today, they have took pictures of both doors and said its more than likely to be approved. I also asked if they would respray the full door . The answer was its a block repair they just repair then spray over it and blend it in. Wont that cause colour issues?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

M0nster said:


> I took it up to the dealers today, they have took pictures of both doors and said its more than likely to be approved. I also asked if they would respray the full door . The answer was its a block repair they just repair then spray over it and blend it in. Wont that cause colour issues?


I guessed they'd only spray the bit they needed too & just blend it in.
Should be ok, as long as it's done right!!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Picked mine back up today from the dealers & found that they've painted the whole door, for just this bit of paint bubble;









However, i've also found that it's started on the passenger side. So it will be going back in for more paint warranty!


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Well done for the result. I took my old one in for pretty severe bubbling on the inside of the boot lid.

I was told it had been resprayed so they wouldn't touch it.

The car had one previous owner, my buddy, he had never had any cosmetic work done to it. It only ensured I'd not use a NHPC in future.

Glad you guys have had better luck.


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a bit under the wing mirror and exactly where yours is in the pic iggy! Immhoping the full door gets done takes out a scratch some idiot walked against the car with a piece of metal on their pocket or something! Still waiting for nissan to get back to me with a date and thats been 2-3weeks ive not heard! Not very impressed considering we are using their top performance model?


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

Got a call from alex f noble this morning saying my paintwork had been approved. The earliest time for a booking is mid july. Also they have said they will repair both doors but they are only being paid to do (block repairs) not the full door. Ive told them aslong as i dont notice any colour differencea etc when i come back i will be happy. I will be taking it to a bodyshop after the work has been done to see what they have to say though. Not really impressed though.


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

Mines bubbled both sides on the door at the bottom where the triangle plastic bits are. Can you take it to any Nissan garage or does it have to be a nhpc.


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

Danny Danger said:


> Mines bubbled both sides on the door at the bottom where the triangle plastic bits are. Can you take it to any Nissan garage or does it have to be a nhpc.


It has to be a nhpc


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

Just noticed this thread, I had my door repaired from Nobles due to the same problem as yours and I was told it would just be a block repair and the full door would not be resprayed. They done a very good and I could not notice where they blended the colour in even my detailer said they had done a very good job. Hopefully it will be the same story for you


----------



## smiley7 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a 10 plate with a bubble on the passenger door by the wing mirror...will mine still be covered under warranty??


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

smiley7 said:


> I have a 10 plate with a bubble on the passenger door by the wing mirror...will mine still be covered under warranty??


Should be covered. You have a 12yr warranty for this.

My 10 plate had the bubbling just under the black triangular trim on the door. My nearest nhpc is about 60 miles away in Exeter. I was able to take it to a local Nissan dealer (not nhpc) they took photos and measured the thickness of the paint and sent them to Exeter to process the claim.

It was authorised within 10 days and then the local nissan paint shop did the work. They repaired the damage and then blended the paint in. The job is faultless and undetectable (I am very fussy).

Whilst it was there I asked them to check the other side and there was indeed corrosion starting there as well. They also spotted a small bit on the inside of the boot lid. Another claim is in progress.

This seems quite common and we will probably see more cases as time goes on. Quite dissapointing really, who knows where these little patches of corrosion might spring up in the future?


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

tinimark said:


> Should be covered. You have a 12yr warranty for this.
> 
> My 10 plate had the bubbling just under the black triangular trim on the door. My nearest nhpc is about 60 miles away in Exeter. I was able to take it to a local Nissan dealer (not nhpc) they took photos and measured the thickness of the paint and sent them to Exeter to process the claim.
> 
> ...



12 year warranty, thought it was 5?


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Simb said:


> 12 year warranty, thought it was 5?


I'm about 97% sure it's 12 years, think I read it in the manual. At least with MY10.


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

as i have found out the paint warranty is useless!!

I have a MY11 have the same issues, and was rejected as I am not loyal to Nissan having the majority of the servicing from Litchfields - what servicing has to do with paint work I don't know. Trying to get any sense out of the directors office is like talking to a brick wall! Absolute waste of time ! went on for months and got nothing!


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

It's almost a self fulfilling prophecy, Nissan treat a lot of their GT-R customers the same as Micra buyers and wonder why we choose to get specialist service elsewhere.

If the warranty repairs were done without question and the services received by NHPCs were priced competitively with a smile and a decent loan car we'd remain loyal.

Nissan only have themselves to blame on the lack of loyalty IMO.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

b4l81 said:


> as i have found out the paint warranty is useless!!
> 
> I have a MY11 have the same issues, and was rejected as I am not loyal to Nissan having the majority of the servicing from Litchfields - what servicing has to do with paint work I don't know. Trying to get any sense out of the directors office is like talking to a brick wall! Absolute waste of time ! went on for months and got nothing!


I've only had one service with an NHPC and the rest have been done at ACSpeedtech because Andy know's what he's doing. 

I had warranty work (steering lock and bell housing) done at NHPC. I found there to be nuts missing when I took the dash apart and the bolts that hold the downpipes to the turbos had possibly been over tightened.

I can't see how they can reject a warranty claim for paintwork on the basis you have not used a well known independent to service your car.....that's ridiculous!


----------



## Tha' MoNeyMaN (Mar 1, 2003)

*Same Issue*

I have a MY10 GTR35 and had paint bubbles appearingabove the wing mirrors on both sides of the car under the rubber right on the door edge. I called and left a message with Middlehurst and no one go back to me. Given the colour of the car I had head that blending the metallic is an issue I didn't want to risk getting it painted under warranty badly so I took the decision to have both sides of the car painted professionally. An expensive alternative but it has to be perfect and thankfully it is now...!


----------



## dzuser (Mar 19, 2012)

tinimark said:


> I'm about 97% sure it's 12 years, think I read it in the manual. At least with MY10.


Well I have a 2010 and now have bubbling on both doors (one side under the wing mirror and the other on the edge of the door); I'm currently trying to get it inspected by an NHPC. However I've just checked the warranty booklet, and it states the paintwork warranty is only 3 years! however the Corrosion Warranty is 12 Years (corrosion from inside to outside).

While the damage visible due to bubbling on the paintwork, do you think it'll be covered via the corrosion warranty (inside to outside)? as I'm assuming the issue is likely due to moisture getting underneath the paintwork.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

The paint is bubbling because moisture and/or air has got in and reacted with the aluminium causing it to corrode. There are many different types of chemical corrosion of aluminium but when it comes down to it...it is corrosion in the classical sense of the word and therefore should be covered by an anti corrosion warranty. 

I've not read the warranty in detail so not sure what caveats may apply if you decide to service the car outside of Nissan.

You could try contacting the Nissan garage that originally sold the car first. That's what I did and there never any dispute in getting the work paid for by Nissan.

I don't know how they can refuse a claim for one person and agree it for someone else when the damage and the circumstances are the same and it's starting to look like a "common fault".


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Would anyone care to share with me the name of the NHPC which has approved a paint bubbling warranty repair on an older car (09-10) in the last few months please? (PM if you prefer), ideally with the details of who processed their claim.

I'm struggling a little....

Thanks


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

guyblue10 said:


> Would anyone care to share with me the name of the NHPC which has approved a paint bubbling warranty repair on an older car (09-10) in the last few months please? (PM if you prefer), ideally with the details of who processed their claim.
> 
> I'm struggling a little....
> 
> Thanks


What are you struggling with?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Good question. Perhaps I should have made that clear....

Well I tried Middlehurst first, several months ago who took some pictures and apparently sent them off to Nissan but I never heard any more. Then I saw this thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/352233-middlehurst-nissan-what-joke.html and thought I'd try somewhere else.

I've tried somewhere else and they took some pictures, then lied about sending them off to Nissan, which they never did. Now after chasing several times my pictures seem to be with their chap who "does warranty claims" who works part time, is based at another branch and I believe has decided not to even send them to Nissan because "paint perforation warranty is 3 years".

So I just wondered if anyone can suggest anywhere else - Ideally within striking distance of Heathrow - that is honest, familiar with the paint problems on the GTR, understands their internal claim process and has a decent bodyshop.

Thanks in advance


----------

